# Media hype created by Spanish media over Kaka



## Voldy (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey friends as i want your favour and views about these topic
     Will all media hype created by spanish media and Real madrid worth for kaka's departure from AC milan ?
 I am big fan of Ac milan and i am became mad about hearing on and on  all those comments and fake news release by spanish media and real madrid to try to grab the AC milan brazlian playmaker KAKA over past few couple of weeks.
Madrid always wanted a ready made thing they doesnt try to develop player of their own if u see in past years they have brought so many big names like zidane ,beckham ,figo and owen .but they have those players bring any power or strength to the squad .  Give  your  suggestion on these topic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2007)

Post in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44414


----------

